# [SOLVED] What are the differences between a plasma and a LCD TV?



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

There is of course a price difference. Also, you shouldn't leave a still image on a plasma for too long. Beside that, what are the differences in a consumer point of view. I don't care at all about the manufacturing process or the technology behind each, but only about consumer related specs like image quality response time and other stuff that I haven't heard of.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the differences between a plasma and a LCD TV?*



> They're both sexy slim, and can hang on the wall. But in spite of the similar physical profiles these two technologies are very different, and each has its strengths and weaknesses and they're not necessarily the ones the sales guy at the Big Box Store will tell you about.
> 
> In general, plasma TVs have deeper, richer blacks and better contrast ratio. Because plasma screens are highly reflective glass, plasmas perform best in rooms with some degree of light control, which certainly doesn't describe the showroom floor you're likely to be trying to evaluate them in. This set of strengths (and weaknesses) is why plasmas are a better choice for those whose viewing priorities are watching movies in a darkened room.
> 
> ...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the differences between a plasma and a LCD TV?*

Above from: http://www.hometheatermag.com/advicefromtheexperts/407plasmavlcd/


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: What are the differences between a plasma and a LCD TV?*

Wow that is very nice thanks.


----------

